# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá Cuba, ‘hòn ngọc’ của biển Caribe - Du lịch Cuba

## hangnt

*Cuba được tạo hóa ưu ái ban cho quá nhiều: núi cao, biển xanh, những cánh đồng ca cao bạt ngàn.*

Khi Christopher Colombus lần đầu đến Cuba vào năm 1492, ông đã ca ngợi nơi này là “miền đất đẹp nhất mà con người từng thấy”. Và bất cứ ai từng đặt chân đến Cuba đều đồng ý với Colombus!

Chỉ cần dạo một vòng quanh thủ đô Havana của đảo quốc xinh đẹp này, du khách dễ dàng chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng cà phê, ca cao bạt ngàn. Đi xa hơn một chút, họ lại có thể đắm mình trong màu nước xanh của biển, ngắm những gì mà tạo hóa ban tặng cho Cuba: núi cao, biển xanh, thác nước trắng xóa. 

Hãy cùng khám phá những hình ảnh đẹp gợi nhắc du khách đến xứ sở diệu kỳ này!

Những con phố theo kiến trúc cổ với vô vàn bảo tàng là nơi nhà văn Mỹ nổi tiếng Hemingway từng dạo bước. Khu phố này cũng được công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới của UNESCO.


Cayo Largo là một hòn đảo đá vôi nhỏ nằm ngoài khơi phía Nam Cuba. Bãi biển nổi tiếng với bãi cát trắng trải dài tưởng như vô tận, hệ động, thực vật hoang dã trên bờ và hệ thủy sinh phong phú dưới mặt nước với nhiều loài cá và rùa quý hiếm. 


Mojito là món đồ uống được ưa thích nhất ở Cuba và cũng là thức uống làm nên tên tuổi của ẩm thực Cuba trên thế giới. La Bodeguita là quán bar bán món mojito tuyệt vời nhất và cũng là điểm đến được nhiều du khách ghé thăm nhất ở Havana bởi đây là nơi nhà văn Hemingway thường lui tới. Tại đây, du khách không chỉ được nhâm nhi mojito mà còn được nếm hải sản, xì gà Havana, đắm mình trong âm nhạc sôi động. 


Santiago de Cuba là thành phố lớn thứ hai trên quốc đảo này và theo rất nhiều khách du lịch, là thành phố mang đậm phong cách Caribe nhất ở Cuba với nhiều nét văn hóa độc đáo. 


Người dân Cuba rất yêu thích các bộ môn nghệ thuật như âm nhạc, hội họa, văn học. Vì vậy, du khách rất dễ dàng bắt gặp những tác phẩm đường phố như thế này ở khắp nơi trên đất nước Cuba. 


Điểm đến lý tưởng nhất cho những người yêu thích bộ môn lặn biển, ngắm san hô và các loài thủy sinh là Varadero, Cayo Coco và Cayo Largo với rất nhiều hang động và rặng san hô tuyệt đẹp chìm dưới mặt nước xanh trong. 


Santiago de Cuba còn tự hào là nơi sản sinh rất nhiều tài năng âm nhạc của đất nước như Sindo Garay, Nico Saquito…Du khách đến Cuba được đắm chìm trong tiếng nhạc sôi động, rộn rã.


Pháo đài Castillo del Morro hay San Pedro de la Roca là những ví dụ điển hình về kiến trúc thuộc địa theo phong cách Tây Ban Nha – Mỹ, được bảo tồn gần như nguyên vẹn


Santiago de Cuba có rất nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp. Về phía Đông là khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên Baconao và phía Tây là hai ngọn núi lớn nhất của quốc đảo. 


Khách sạn Nacional de Cuba là khách sạn trung tâm của Havana. Nơi đây tự hào có tầm nhìn xa và rộng, nhìn thẳng ra Caribe trong xanh và pháo đài Morro cổ. 


_Theo xzone_

----------


## khanhszin

chim j mà đậu ở biển nhiều thế

----------


## lunas2

Biển ở đây đẹp quá

----------


## Chimera

Caribe thì quá tuyệt roài

----------


## loplipop

Hòn ngọc quá đẹp 
Biết bao mới được đến đây

----------


## songthan

Sang Cu Ba kiếm mấy cái xe cổ về VN bán đê

----------

